# Mystro has a new competitor!



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I havent used this app yet but it boasts similar features to mystro plus a few extras like automated mileage tracking.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-uber-lyft-automated-driver-t3652037


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks! I just loaded it on my phone, a little bit non-intuitive, but easy enough to figure out. If it works better than Mys***, I will gladly watch how many ads they want. I think Mys*** is way over priced.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone know of an app similar to Mystro for the Iphone?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried this last night. The only problem I had is after an Uber ride is over with, Lyft could not get back online. This is a Lyft problem. I always have to force close Lyft to get back online, anytime I go offline and take an Uber ping.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Tried this last night. The only problem I had is after an Uber ride is over with, Lyft could not get back online. This is a Lyft problem. I always have to force close Lyft to get back online, anytime I go offline and take an Uber ping.


I think this is a phone problem, not a Lyft problem. I've never had to shut down/restart either app when switching between the two.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I like the mapping feature of this app, it logs all of your trips and then will provide a map of where all of your trips were.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> Does anyone know of an app similar to Mystro for the Iphone?


I use Stride Drive. Free app, logs miles you just have to start and stop each trip with it and provides gps map of your route. Does a running total.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> I use Stride Drive. Free app, logs miles you just have to start and stop each trip with it and provides gps map of your route. Does a running total.


I gave up on SD when I noticed it didn't record very accurately when compared to my odometer. I'm talking 5o% of the miles were not recorded. Tried troubleshooting with their techs and they went the "must be your phone" route.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> I gave up on SD when I noticed it didn't record very accurately when compared to my odometer. I'm talking 5o% of the miles were not recorded. Tried troubleshooting with their techs and they went the "must be your phone" route.


oh wow, works great for me. no mileage issues.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

less is more, I run light do much better without all the apps.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

There is an even newer app (released late 2018) that performs similar functions called QRAD - like all 'switching' apps, it is also available for Android only.

Pros:
- simple and easy to use
- auto switcher only - no useless features that are not useful in practice, 
especially after recent changes to the Uber and Lyft driver apps
- no ads, no credits to earn - just works quietly in the background
- no measurable impact on battery
- uber/lyft online/offline status indicator
Cons:
- Android only
- needs subscription after free trial period of two weeks
- Uber, Lyft and Ubereats only

Search for QRAD in Google Play store for more info/download.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Additional pros/cons for QRAD
Pros:
- cheaper
- no need to turn app on/off - it works in the background even after phone restart - need to open app only if you want to modify settings
Cons:
- after installing, one must sign-up for trial using email address and go through email verification before the app starts working.

Also, note that if you run multiple apps that try to auto switch Uber/Lyft they will interfere with each other - make sure to run only one at a time.


----------



## wylietrump (Dec 29, 2018)

Can any app beat the Mystro app for iPhone?


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

NHDriver said:


> I use Stride Drive. Free app, logs miles you just have to start and stop each trip with it and provides gps map of your route. Does a running total.


Stop after every trip? Negative. Leave that bad boy running until you get home.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

wylietrump said:


> Can any app beat the Mystro app for iPhone?


There is no app that will work on iPhone to automatically switch between Uber and Lyft as far as I know.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Unlike Android, Apple does not allow one app to monitor or control another app.


----------

